# stuff to build or make



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Repost of one of my old posts for the newbees.

Since spring is fast approaching and a lot of new beekeepers come here looking for help, I thought I would start a thread with ideas that work for me. They are free to anyone that wants to use them.

Bottom Board construction
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/botto...ottomboard.htm

Frame construction jig (yes, that one)
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/framejig/framejig.htm

Foundationless frames -- cutting the top bars
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/frames/

A couple of nucs
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/nuc/

A sled for cutting box joints (there are tons out there on the web)
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/sled/

Open feeder (hint, place gravel, sawdust, sponge, etc in the bowl to prevent drowning.
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/beefeeder.jpg

Queen cell incubator
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/incubator/ 
__________________
Ross
www.myoldtools.com


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Ross,

The first link for the bottom board is not working.

I built the frame assembly jig. That and an inexpensive air nailer and compressor has been a great time saver.

Thanks.
Wayne


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

Ross,
Can you explain what I am looking at with the cell incubator.
Thanks


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

repost of the bottomboard link
http://www.myoldtools.com/Bees/bottomboard/bottomboard.htm


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

The in-hive cell incubator bar is a convenient way to hatch multiple queen cells in a single hive, without risking having them torn down. This one is sized for the Jenter cell plugs. The slots are to give the bees a way to feed the queens. Using the hive as an incubator insures the right temperature and humidity.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've made a good number of bottom boards using your design. Really nice design - simple and sturdy! 

Appreciate your contributions!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

The cell incubator is particularly slick - simple to make out of one piece of material - easily adapted for JZBZ or other cell cups. What is the optimal width and depth for the slots? Is that your design?


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks for the frame jig
works great got pdf of plan at robo's site but needed photos to understand


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I stole the in-hive incubator and the frame jig from others, but I have long since forgotten exactly who unfortunately. The slots just have to contain the queen, not much else. I generally make them 1/5" or less. I think 1/4" would allow some virgins to escape.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>but I have long since forgotten exactly who unfortunately

I think it's Burke... who makes the calanders etc. who came up with that design.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Could be. It has been posted by others, but long since slipped from view. That's why I keep bringing them back every year or so.


----------



## dixie1 (Jun 27, 2010)

I like the looks of your frame jig Ross....tell me if you use a brad nailer or a finish nailer and what size nails or brads you use ....thank you

dixie


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I use a 18 guage brad nailer and 1" brads.


----------



## dixie1 (Jun 27, 2010)

thanks for the reply ross...I went out yesterday and bought a pneumatic crown stapler to add to my toys, and started nailing frames together yesterday........can't wait until next spring


----------



## Dave360 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ross is a thin kerf saw blade needed to make bottom board of your design using a 2x4 and some 1x4 i noticed you referenced a certain saw blade was wandering if i could use my standard blade carbide tip about 1/8 kerf 

also built your frame jig works great

Thanks David


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Dave I'm not sure what blade Ross uses but I used a standard carbide blade to make 4 of these bottom boards this last week and every thing worked out great. In fact I plan on making several more. One thing I did do was use the strip I removed from the 2x4 layed it down and cut it to length inbetween the landing board and the back board so I would not have to roll my screen up the edges.


before painting and installing screen









Installed under hive


----------



## Neal 48 (Jun 28, 2010)

That looks like a great Bottom Board, and I'm going to make it. What type of screen do you use?


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

For the screen you should use 1/8"x1/8" screen I believe that is the same as 8 mesh. On the ones I did I used metal window screen as that was what I had.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

A bump for spring 2011. I'm starting to see folks building equipment, so here you go...


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

Ross, thanks for keeping this thread in view. Reminds us that spring is "just" around the corner - time to get busy :applause:


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Bump for the newbees......


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I really like your designs and have used most of them in my operation. Thanks for sharing your work. This deserves to be a sticky thread.


----------



## psisk (Jul 21, 2011)

bump Great thread since there are two about woodworking now. 

psisk


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Back for 2013 newbees......


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## J.ATKINS (Jun 5, 2011)

I built the frame jig this winter and it works great. Thanks for posting all the pics.
Jordan


----------

